# Get Together At Barls



## barls (6/7/09)

hey guys,
looking at august now for a get together at my place and drink some of the beers i brought back from my honeymoon. ok the ones im allowed to share.
so what date does everyone think. around the 27th is out for me as ill have my parent up and they hang around.


----------



## barls (6/7/09)

looking at the 15th at this stage


----------



## Stuster (6/7/09)

Good for me, AFAIK. Hoping to make it.


----------



## Pollux (9/7/09)

Ohhhh, I'm actually on Annual leave and will be back home, from memory the missus is also on leave which means she can look after the demon child.

This could be my introduction to ISB.


----------



## barls (9/7/09)

looking forward to seeing you here lets see if we can break the number last time of 4


----------



## O'Henry (9/7/09)

Would you mind if I came along? I'm sure I could bring some poison homebrew for everyone to scoff at...


----------



## barls (9/7/09)

no why not mate the more the better


----------



## trymypride (10/7/09)

A mate and I have been brewing with kits a fiar bit lately and want to make the switch to AG, but would like a few pros to show us how. Recon we could come along and make this a brew-day for the ISB?


----------



## mikem108 (10/7/09)

mmmm...Belgians, will be a pleasure to attend, if my homemade blue cheese is ready and edible by then that would be a good accompaniment to the beers


----------



## floppinab (10/7/09)

mikem108 said:


> if my homemade blue cheese is ready and edible by then that would be a good accompaniment to the beers



Damn all of you to hell, no good for me. Enjoy, hopefully will catch yas next time.


----------



## redbeard (10/7/09)

definite maybe - might be away


----------



## barls (10/7/09)

trymypride said:


> A mate and I have been brewing with kits a fiar bit lately and want to make the switch to AG, but would like a few pros to show us how. Recon we could come along and make this a brew-day for the ISB?


maybe we will see how it goes might just be a double batch of something.

mike the blue cheese sound interesting looking forward to it eventually.


----------



## Bizier (13/7/09)

I re-extend the offer of whatever goodies I can procure at this end of town and pack-mule over.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/7/09)

Hi guys, I'm back.

I will probably be there on the 15th - I'll reconfirm closer to the day.

I got back home a couple of weeks ago after no beer since last year. I have been rapidly making up for it since. I passed by the Bridge Road Brewery in Beechworth and met Ben Kraus. They to a great beer and pizza night if you are down that way. The beers are excellent. My pick is the porter as the best I have ever tasted. The APA and IPA are fantastic too. I'll bring some along to the brew day for taste testing.

Further along the rail trail in N Vic we stopped in Bright. We got there too late to visit the brewery so went to the local pub instead to have dinner. It was a bit of your chicken parmigiana and chips style of pub but I asked them if they stocked the local brew. The barman kind of responded with disgust that they didn't but I noticed that they had James Squire Porter on tap - so I ordered one. I sat down and took a sip....sour! I didn't think that JS had shifted the style to a lambic since I was away so I went back to the barman and asked him to taste it. He gave me a bottle of porter instead. This was totally lifeless and oxidised - confirmed by the use-by date being sometime in 2008. I gave up in defeat. 

Looking forward to catching up.


----------



## mikem108 (24/7/09)

Barls is this still scheduled for the 15th


----------



## floppinab (24/7/09)

mikem108 said:


> Barls is this still scheduled for the 15th



arvo or night???


----------



## barls (24/7/09)

arvo in to the night if last time was anything to go by.
still on at this stage.


----------



## syd_03 (28/7/09)

G'day Barls, 

Will try to make it over at least for a few hours early on.

Let me know next time you are planing to brew, I'd love to drop around and 'help'.

Cheers
Jason.


----------



## barls (28/7/09)

cool look forward to it and ill let you know when im going to brew again most likely not for a couple of weekends.


----------



## syd_03 (28/7/09)

No worries.

Let me know what I can bring next weekend, food wise etc.

And when you get around to getting another brew organised, send me the recipie and I'll order the ingredients.


----------



## breadenhound (28/7/09)

Send some food in the post for me, overnight if possible so I have something for breakfast.


----------



## syd_03 (28/7/09)

breadenhound said:


> Send some food in the post for me, overnight if possible so I have something for breakfast.



HAHA, I am not that generous that is for sure, I like the cut of your jib though 

Only seems fair that if he is supplying beer and brewing equipment I supply food and Ingredients

Edit:spelling


----------



## mb83 (28/7/09)

I might me able to make it.
My wife's Grandma' 80th is some time that weekend, so I'll confirm closer to the date once I know what is going on.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## barls (4/8/09)

just over a week to go now. so how many do we have


----------



## O'Henry (5/8/09)

I don't think I can make it. Family flying back OS so need to spend the day with them. On the bright side, I think I have convinced them that lunch at the Taphouse is a good idea...


----------



## mikem108 (5/8/09)

Sadly may have to bail too many family commitments that weekend and have to give it a miss,.....oh god and those Belgians damn


----------



## Stuster (5/8/09)

I can make it. Together we can conquer the Belgians, Barls! :icon_drunk:


----------



## Pollux (5/8/09)

I'm still in.

May not have anything to offer, unless you feel like hitting up my hopburst..


----------



## redbeard (5/8/09)

still a maybe


----------



## mb83 (5/8/09)

Sorry, won't be able to make it after all


----------



## barls (5/8/09)

hey pollux, bring it along mate and we will see what happens. 
on the upside with less people turning up it means more for those that turn up.


----------



## floppinab (6/8/09)

barls said:


> hey pollux, bring it along mate and we will see what happens.
> on the upside with less people turning up it means more for those that turn up.



Come on barlsey, reschedule........... you know you want to................ actually I'm struggling to find an empty Sat Sun in the coming few weeks....... bloody kids <_<


----------



## barls (6/8/09)

would love to but times ticking away from me as im going back to sea in sept and will be away till november.


----------



## syd_03 (6/8/09)

G'day Barls,

I'll be there. Still on for brewday this saturday too, I sent you a couple PM's.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## Pollux (6/8/09)

Change that, I'll have some offerings from my trips around the Gold Coast breweries this week.....


----------



## Bizier (6/8/09)

Aw, I had a wedding (<2 weeks notice!!!) spring up.
Great friends getting hitched, but geez, I am kinda almost* keener on your do Barls.

* this word may or may not have been added to diffuse possible later retribution.


----------



## Pollux (6/8/09)

Bahaahaha, your wife is pushing you one way, mine is trying to work out a way to come along......

She wants to sample beers, the question is, should I be encouraging this interest in the hope of it leading to larger approved expenses, OR, is this my thing and she can go back to her bloody knitting (she actually loves to knit).........


She loved our little brewery tour today, and sampled everything bar the RIS from Eagle Heights, @ 11% and chewy she was thrown off, oh well, more for me to sample.


----------



## barls (6/8/09)

bring her mate if you want its a good thing trust me, bigger allowance to spend on beer. how do you think i got to go to belgium and bring back beers.


----------



## Pollux (6/8/09)

Sounds the goods.

Just need to sort out someone to take care of the little one and then it's a paper rock scissors match between me and wife to see who drives home....

I have a plan, we can split the driving, I'll drive there, and she can drive back.......


----------



## crozdog (7/8/09)

Barls,

I hope to be there - pending on finding someone to look after the kids.


----------



## barls (10/8/09)

ok guys so with the food does someone want to grab some bread rolls, ill do up a potato bake and chuck some meat on( ill try and get some of the of the hot shots again for craig).
who else wants to volunteer to bring something


----------



## silvana (11/8/09)

Hi all, 

Id love to meet some other home brewers if you don't mind a random tagging along.I've just returned from a year overseas and itching to get back into brewing and learing from others.
I'm not 100%, as just getting home something may pop up unannounced but I should be able to get a few hours. 


The only brews I have are 1 year+ bottles of home brewed oxidation. Guess we could make a lesson out of those  .



Cheers

Ben


----------



## Stuster (11/8/09)

Bread rolls I can do.

Yogi, there's always Platinum Cellars on the way to Barls' place. :chug:


----------



## barls (11/8/09)

yogi come along all are welcome.
cheers stu see you there on the day.
got the beers in the fridge already.


----------



## redbeard (11/8/09)

I can visit a meat shoppe on the way - some thin steaks & maybe snags or kebabs ? got any onions left Barls ??


----------



## barls (12/8/09)

cool no still have some onions mate.


----------



## Pollux (13/8/09)

Right, I'm still in...

Couple of questions though.

1) What suburb are you in?
2) If I can't manage to find a babysitter, is it cool if the demon child comes along (she's 2.5 and can work out pretty much anything she focuses on...)

Number 2 really depends on number 1, if you are close enough I'll get the missus to drop me off and then come pick me up again, or more likely she'll make me catch a cab home. I'm just thinking that even with little samples, it's going to add up and Murphy has a funny way of sticking a cop right where you don't want them to be..


----------



## barls (13/8/09)

ill send you a pm with the address mate. if anyone else need it just pm me.
as for the demon child im sure the dog can keep her entertained.


----------



## syd_03 (14/8/09)

What can I bring food wise?


----------



## Pollux (14/8/09)

Right, the household of Pollux is in.

We are happy to grab some food on the way, rolls/meat whatever. Plus we have some biscuits and a jar of "Moo Moo Fetta" from the cheese factory that is attached to the Mt Tamborine brewery, very nice cheese.

I've chucked the beers from up north in the fridge, just need to duck down to the garage and grab some hopburst to chill overnight.


BTW, What time is this looking at kicking off? Apart from an early morning brew session (planned 7am mash in) we are open for the day.


----------



## barls (14/8/09)

starting about 11 or so.
jas what ever you want to bring im going down to pick up some snags from the butcher tomorrow.
pollux if you want to grab a salad of some sort.
if anyone has any problems heres my mobile 0409550588.
almost had to reschedule to tommorrow after a visit from the plumber
see you all tomorrow


----------



## Pollux (14/8/09)

Righto, we probably won't make it till near on 12ish, but shall bring a garden salad and some rolls....


----------



## barls (15/8/09)

had a good day with a total of 6 people turning up 
ill post some pics shortly


----------



## barls (15/8/09)

here is jason (syd030 showing his beer with head.










here is some of the aftermath including a bottle of nostrodamus and a couple of others.


----------



## Pollux (15/8/09)

Was a good afternoon all round...

Thanks to Barls and wife for hosting and providing most of the beers, thanks also to Barls' dog for keeping the demon child amused and tiring her out......

Should probably mention thanks to my wife for coming along and driving me, and Stu, and Croz all home.........

I await dodgy photos.


----------



## barls (15/8/09)

thanks for coming around 
the dog is still going fyi
pics are up


----------



## syd_03 (15/8/09)

Well just home from the AFL and a side trip to Paddy's after.
Thanks for the day and the beers Barls.
Had a great time and met some fantastic new people.

Not sure thanks are in order for posting dodgy photos of me though.

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## Bizier (16/8/09)

Grr, wedding was great and all with free booze as one might expect, but not Belgian-good-times....


----------



## Stuster (16/8/09)

Pollux said:


> Thanks to Barls and wife for hosting and providing most of the beers, thanks also to Barls' dog for keeping the demon child amused and tiring her out......
> 
> Should probably mention thanks to my wife for coming along and driving me, and Stu, and Croz all home.........



Yep. Thanks very muchly to the host, hostess and driver.  

A good day with some good beers. Especially liked the Nostradamus and the Hopburst. :super:


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

cheers for coming guys. id say the nostradamus was my favorite as well.


----------



## Pollux (16/8/09)

Have to say, I am feeling the pain from it today......

May have been the beers at barls' may have been the beers I had when we got home, or it could well be the rum I had as a nightcap...

Either way, my brain is in pain.


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

the only pain i felt was this morning after those hot shots.
just mashed in


----------



## syd_03 (16/8/09)

barls said:


> the only pain i felt was this morning after those hot shots.
> just mashed in




Hot shots :icon_drool2: No pain here from either sources.

How'd the dark braggot go? Good luck to Kels in soccer final.


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

just on the boil now.


----------



## syd_03 (16/8/09)

Didnt make it to the game then haha.


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

no and thanks for dropping me in it about the brewing as well.
i hadnt told her i was going to brew.


----------



## syd_03 (16/8/09)

Oh sorry mate, didnt mean to cause a rift.

Have your dark mild in the fridge, going to crack it in an hour or so.
What was the general consensus on my ESB, ready to drink or needs a week or two?

Had Gerards dark lale last night, thought it was good.


----------



## barls (16/8/09)

its alright mate i think she already knew its just i hadnt said anything.


----------



## syd_03 (17/8/09)

Had your dark mild last night and was quite impressed, loved the level of carbanation for the style. Nice nutty sorta dark roasted toffe/cocoa sort flavours going on, with a similar nose. Smooth thin to med body, aided by the creamy sort carb level.
Good level of bittering, clean finish.

I could drink a few of these for sure.

Not like coca cola at all???


----------



## barls (17/8/09)

so could i, now ive only got to figure out what recipe i used as ive got about 3 in the computer for it. might up the mash temp a couple of degrees to see if i cant up the body.


----------



## syd_03 (17/8/09)

I thought it was ok, like I said the lower carb level helped to fill it out.
Won't upping the temp make it sweeter too?


----------



## barls (17/8/09)

yeah and help fill the body out. i think, might have to check with stu on that one. i think it was this recipe.
Recipe Overview
Target Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.00 l Actual Wort Volume Before Boil: 54.07 l
Target Wort Volume After Boil: 40.00 l Actual Wort Volume After Boil: 47.00 l
Target Volume Transferred: 40.00 l Actual Volume Transferred: 40.00 l
Target Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l Actual Volume At Pitching: 40.00 l
Target Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l Actual Volume Of Finished Beer: 38.00 l
Target Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.026 SG Actual Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.028 SG
Target OG: 1.035 SG Actual OG: 1.036 SG
Target FG: 1.010 SG Actual FG: 1.010 SG
Target Apparent Attenuation:: 70.4 % Actual Apparent Attenuation: 71.6 %
Target ABV: 3.3 % Actual ABV: 3.4 %
Target ABW: 2.6 % Actual ABW: 2.7 %
Target IBU (using Tinseth): 11.5 IBU Actual IBU: 9.7 IBU
Target Color (using Morey): 17.7 SRM Actual Color: 15.8 SRM
Target Mash Efficiency: 80.0 % Actual Mash Efficiency: 85.7 %
Target Fermentation Temp: 18 degC Actual Fermentation Temp: 18 degC


Fermentables
Ingredient	Amount	%	MCU	When
Australian Traditional Ale Malt 4.190 kg 71.0 % 3.0 In Mash/Steeped
German Carahell 0.570 kg 9.7 % 1.2 In Mash/Steeped
UK Pale Chocolate Malt 0.570 kg 9.7 % 23.8 In Mash/Steeped
Australian Crystal 140 0.570 kg 9.7 % 8.8 In Mash/Steeped


Hops
Variety	Alpha	Amount	IBU	Form	When
super pride 15.1 % 7 g 8.9 Loose Pellet Hops 60 Min From End
UK Golding 5.5 % 12 g 2.6 Loose Pellet Hops 15 Min From End
UK Golding 5.5 % 18 g 0.0 Loose Pellet Hops Dry-Hopped


Other Ingredients
Ingredient	Amount	When
Whirlfloc Tablet 2 In Boil


Yeast
White Labs WLP005-British Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name: Single Step Infusion (66C/151F)

Step Type	Temperature	Duration
Rest at 66 degC 60


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (23/8/09)

Hey Barls - Sorry I could not make it. I was o/s for the week.


----------



## barls (23/8/09)

thats alright mate we had a ball anyway.


----------

